# Chautauqua this weekend...



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like the ice is finally good to go on Chautauqua! I'm planning on being there this weekend, hopefully the Perch will cooperate! Only a little over two hours from the Cleveland area.

I'm either going Sat/Sun or Sun/Mon... may have a seat if your traveling light and willing to split expenses. Should know for sure later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

how much ice they have? im might have to take a trip on mon if i can charge my vex.. things always walk away


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Most reports are of around 5-6" of good ice on Burtis Bay and 4-6" off Long Point. Reports from the deeper water have varied a bit, but a few locals seem to think it'll be good to go this Weekend. 

Looks like I may be going solo, so if anyone is looking to meet up or hitch a ride lemme know... In case anyone is wondering it's $15 for a single days license and $35 for a week.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Parma if we werent going to Houghton lake this wknd I would be all over this....ive been wanting to fish chaut realllll bad! This sucks I have to miss this opportunity!! Post some pics man I'll be wanting to see them!!!!:B


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'll go since no one else is stepping up. You're ridin ski though


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I have been checking reports daily on iceshanty.com Sounds like shore ice is a little iffy but a solid 4'' of ice on most of the lake. Havent heard of anyone going out real far towards the middle so you may want to hang a little close to shore. 2 years ago we went to Chaut and fished off the bell tower. About 75 yards from shore we were in 45 ft of water. Locals are catching a lot of dinks around the 7" range. They say take them all to help others grow. Maybe in two weeks I will make it up again. Good luck!


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm considering making the drive out there this Sunday. The ice around Bemus Point and Long Point is supposed to be at least 4". Has anyone gotten any information about ice conditions at the Bell Tower?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm just gonna go for the day on Sunday now... I've been reading the same reports as above. Supposed to cool down this weekend, so hopefully that hardens up the shore ice. Reports from today say 6" in most places off Long Point or Bemus. Doesn't look like the good Perch grounds will be a go, but I've seen and heard many good reports from Long Point.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

kozak, call me if you go up. also, where are the good bluegill and crappie areas?


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

My only concern is the condition of the shoreline ice. If I were going by myself it wouldn't be a big deal, but I would like to bring my grandson along. I'm beginning to think next weekend may be a better option. Johnboy, I have never targeted or caught 'gills and crappie at Chautauqua. It's been all about the perch. The area I would like to fish isn't ready yet as far as I can tell. If you or Parmabass happen to go there this weekend, good luck.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks buddy, it will be a first for me too


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Just called Hogans Hut at Chautauqua and was told that the ice, including the shoreline is in good shape with 6"+ at Long Point and 4" near the Clocktower.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think we will be hitting long point this time out. we usually fish the opposite side of the lake from the bell tower. so this will be a new experience for me. looks somewhat promising for catching a few fish atleast. I would love to hear anyones thoughts on the panfish other than perch. I know there are weeds in the 10 ft range but would love to have some input.


----------



## jiggineyes22 (Mar 4, 2008)

mayville and burtis bay is where to get the panfish. Were trying burtis bay tomorrow I've never been there. We fished mayville last year and killed the panfish. Lots of huge gills, perch, and a few crappie


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Well... It was a pretty sweet trip. Caught literally hundreds of fish between the three of us that made the trip. Johnboy, Mountfishing37 and myself drilled our hole(s) at 9am and started catching fish right away and didn't stop catching them till 5pm when we packed it up.

Headed out of Maple Springs and setup along the dropoff to 40'. Size wasn't great, but limits of fish between 7-9" were brought home. A couple 10's, but not too many were also caught. Ice was 5-7" and strong. Felt good to get out again. Ran into Kozak and his little buddy at the baitshop, hopefully they got on em too!? Here's a couple pics, only one hole drilled for me today, wouldn't of been able to keep up with two!...


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Nice fish.......pack it up till next year now....too bad you had to drive all the way to NY to find ice though.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Where did you get ice reports? I'm considering going this weekend if there's good ice. I need to get out at least once this season.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Iceshanty.com under NY reports usually has updates daily. Reports of 6" today on some of the areas guys are getting on.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

my mouth is watering................


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

any bait shops up there besides hogans bait shop, called there asked how the ice is and they told me theres people buying bait so they must be ice fishing....and thats it....
Has anyone herd of the ice conditions at this lake for this week? was thinkin of headin up sun morning...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

That's crazy about Hogan's Hut. I have called up there several times and they have been super! Going as far as to recommend lodging, lures, spots and baits. Who knows maybe you got someone on a bad day.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd give Hogans a second chance. Like ErieRider said someone on a bad day...
They helped me in the past and I'll use them again.
I think with the spotty conditions this year people are a little hesitant to make public recommendations... then add a little snow cover to thin ice...


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Every year when we go to Chautauqua - we stop at Hogan's and get our NY fishing licenses.........they are always helpful and talk your ear off and give us the fishing report. As said above, you musta just caught someone on a bad day - happens to the best of us!

I've been going there for YEARS..........


----------



## Barney185 (Jan 16, 2011)

My cousins stayed for like 30 years at Camp Chautauqua when I was growing up. Brings back a lot of memories. Remember Hogans. There was a place just north of there with a big sign that said CRABS out front. As a teenager we always called her the crab lady. We always caught tons of perch out in the boat. Good memories.


----------

